# How Much is Too Much Wood for Residential Neighborhood??



## jscs.moore (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey guys...I'm just going into my second burning season so I'm still a newbie. But have learned a great deal on this site about getting ahead with seasoned wood. I live in a single family home in a suburban like residential neighborhood where everyone has about a 3rd of an acre lot. I now have about four cords stacked in our back yard running down the fence line. I think my wife is a little annoyed at the amount of wood I now have stacked in the yard, so are some of the neighbors It seems most of the posters on this site who have tons of wood stacked live in more rural settings...at least that the impression I get from many of the photos. So my questions is...are there any wood burners in typical residential neighborhoods that have encountered raised eyebrows from either the wife or the neighbors regarding the amount of wood you have stacked in the yard?? My wide sarcastically said to me the other day..."do you think you're a homesteader now, this is getting ridiculous!"


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Sep 10, 2016)

jscs.moore said:


> Hey guys...I'm just going into my second burning season so I'm still a newbie. But have learned a great deal on this site about getting ahead with seasoned wood. I live in a single family home in a suburban like residential neighborhood where everyone has about a 3rd of an acre lot. I now have about four cords stacked in our back yard running down the fence line. I think my wife is a little annoyed at the amount of wood I now have stacked in the yard, so are some of the neighbors It seems most of the posters on this site who have tons of wood stacked live in more rural settings...at least that the impression I get from many of the photos. So my questions is...are there any wood burners in typical residential neighborhoods that have encountered raised eyebrows from either the wife or the neighbors regarding the amount of wood you have stacked in the yard?? My wide sarcastically said to me the other day..."do you think you're a homesteader now, this is getting ridiculous!"


You are my doppelganger.

I live in a residential suburban neighborhood. There is a small chance we're married to the same woman. My neighbors don't burn as much wood as I do but they all have fire places. I've got a little less than a half an acre.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Longstreet (Sep 10, 2016)

1/2 acre lot in suburban Atl.  7 cords total.  Both my immediate neighbors are totally cool with my wood stacks.  Wooded area behind us so no problems there.

Have gotten some comments from other neighbors.  I always kindly change the subject.  Did have to tell one guy to pound sand though.

You in a hoa?


----------



## Z33 (Sep 10, 2016)

If there's no HOA tell them to go pound sand.

I'm sitting on .55 acres in a very nice neighborhood in Atlanta and I have about 10 full cords.

 It covers three sides of my fence in the back yard. I keep everything stacked nice in racks and all the neighbors say is "hey uhhhhh can we borrow some wood"


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 10, 2016)

jscs.moore said:


> Hey guys...I'm just going into my second burning season so I'm still a newbie. But have learned a great deal on this site about getting ahead with seasoned wood. I live in a single family home in a suburban like residential neighborhood where everyone has about a 3rd of an acre lot. I now have about four cords stacked in our back yard running down the fence line. I think my wife is a little annoyed at the amount of wood I now have stacked in the yard, so are some of the neighbors It seems most of the posters on this site who have tons of wood stacked live in more rural settings...at least that the impression I get from many of the photos. So my questions is...are there any wood burners in typical residential neighborhoods that have encountered raised eyebrows from either the wife or the neighbors regarding the amount of wood you have stacked in the yard?? My wide sarcastically said to me the other day..."do you think you're a homesteader now, this is getting ridiculous!"


I read this to my wife and she literally said, "Did you write that?" Ha! I'll post some pictures tomorrow of my stacks.  

I have about 1/3 acre, it's a corner lot, the house sits awkwardly on the lot, there are a few retaining walls because of elevatation/grade issues, I have a very small back yard- so all of my wood is stacked in my front yard. It's insane. I limit my wood stacks on my property to about 5 1/2 cords including 1/4 cord in my garage. I try to keep them neat but I'm not super diligent about it.


----------



## lost in the woods (Sep 11, 2016)

good to hear there is not a H.O.A.  however, there could be municipal regulations if your municipality has a zoning ordinance and you live in a "residentially zoned" area.   you might want to check into that in a discrete manner.


----------



## jscs.moore (Sep 11, 2016)

lost in the woods said:


> good to hear there is not a H.O.A.  however, there could be municipal regulations if your municipality has a zoning ordinance and you live in a "residentially zoned" area.   you might want to check into that in a discrete manner.


Thanks guys for all the feedback. I actually do have an HOA in my community but there is nothing written about limitations on firewood. Matter of fact, there are some homes in the neighborhood who have wood inserts and a lot of wood stacked in their yards as well. Granted, this is not the norm but I'm certainly not the first to stack a lot of wood. However, I have tried hard to keep all my wood in neat stacks on 8ft racks. They run down the fence line and I think they look beautiful Of course my wife thinks I'm getting ready for end times What's also interesting is my immediate neighbor who has raised eyebrows and made a few comments like "think you gotta enough wood yet?" has created a crazy type of mixed jungle in his back yard with bamboo, coy pond, vegetable garden, little walkways with little lawn statues hidden in different places and almost no lawn because he's crammed so much other crap back there he can't grow grass It's definitely not my cup of tea, but I would never dream of saying anything to him about it...especially the 20ft bamboo jungle! But he managed to make a few sarcastic comments about my nice looking wood stacks Go figure


----------



## kennyp2339 (Sep 11, 2016)

Tell the wife her primary job is now to pay the gas or oil bill before anything else, I'm sure she wont mind the wood pile afterwards


----------



## Seanm (Sep 11, 2016)

Im in a town of 4500 people which is basically in the bush with wild lands all around. my lot is .13 of an acre with forest behind me which is designated park but really its just a strip of forest which gives the cougars a place to watch our kids lol. I have lots of firewood and no one complains but Ive had a few admirers. My neighbor has a bunch of junk behind his house and I have a bunch of firewood. I pride myself on neat stacks and zero junk. We are friendly and dont bug each other about any short comings each other may have. My husky cries from time to time and they dont complain. Another neighbor has cougar hounds that are quite vocal but I hold my tongue because I sometimes split firewood and run my chainsaw when others dont like it (shift town). My wife is used to my hoarding since Ive been at it for so many years. She asked if I was done for the year? and I told her I wont make that kind of commitment to her (we both know better).


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Sep 11, 2016)

I have 23 cords currently stacked on the upper 13 acres of our property, so roughly 1.8 cords per acre.  You have a density of 12 cords per acre!  I'm jealous and you should be proud!  Tell your neighbors to take a hike.


----------



## Lcback (Sep 11, 2016)

This is why I can't live in the sub-urbs. I did for 3 years and went nuts. I want to do what I want in my own property with no regard to noise, or looks.
Thankfully most everyone who lives on our street feels the same way. It certainly makes for some weird weekends though. Gun shots and fire works at 2AM from some of the neighbors, and no one says word. They certainly don't complain about wood stacks, my chainsaw or gun shots during normal hours. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodhog73 (Sep 11, 2016)

If your neighbors get upset just smile and tell them it must suck having to pay the utility bill all winter and that your wood pile heats your house for free ! Or atleast cheaper than the utility bill. If they still are upset then oh well it's a free country if they don't like it they can sell their house and move.

As for your wife well can't help you there. You could tell her if she doesn't like the wood pile she can move too but that probably won't work too well.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Sep 11, 2016)

I think you have to check and see if your city has any ordinances concerning how much wood you can have in your yard. I think some cities do.
Funny i was emptying one of my wood shed today to go into the basement and my neighbor come over to chat. He asked if i was always going to have wood in my sheds along his back lot line. He thought it made a good privacy fence and didnt want to see them empty. Luckily i have enough wood to cut to keep his dream alive a few more years anyways.


----------



## Poindexter (Sep 12, 2016)

I go into spring with ten green cords on my < 0.25 acre lot and make it into autumn with 8 seasoned cords.  

7 wood stoves on my street with 9 houses though.


----------



## Jay106n (Sep 12, 2016)

Its your land. Do what you want.


Lcback said:


> This is why I can't live in the sub-urbs. I did for 3 years and went nuts. I want to do what I want in my own property with no regard to noise, or looks.
> Thankfully most everyone who lives on our street feels the same way. It certainly makes for some weird weekends though. Gun shots and fire works at 2AM from some of the neighbors, and no one says word. They certainly don't complain about wood stacks, my chainsaw or gun shots during normal hours.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk



This is exactly how my neighborhood works. You sure we aren't neighbors?


----------



## Ashful (Sep 12, 2016)

Where's that Macarena guy with the wood elevator from Long Island?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's a few pictures of my wood supply. Not the most beautiful thing to have in front of my house, but it works. I feel like it looks crappier in pictures, but that could just be me.

I am always jealous of guys with huge lots of land posting these incredible pictures of there wood supply. I'd like to see how you other guys with small lots stack your wood supply.


----------



## dafattkidd (Sep 12, 2016)

Poindexter said:


> I go into spring with ten green cords on my < 0.25 acre lot and make it into autumn with 8 seasoned cords.
> 
> 7 wood stoves on my street with 9 houses though.


I'm very curious to see what ten cords looks like on .25 acre. Can you post a picture of this incredible feat?


----------



## Lcback (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm limited on flat space. I have two main places that i stack in. One is in the driveway. Because I learned last year when it snows two feet my quad won't make it into the back yard for wood. And when it does it kills my yard. 
So I built it this spring to hold 3.75 cords. 6ft tall 48" deep and 25ft long. My neighbors call it the wood wall. It doesn't look nice. But like I said in my earlier posts. I don't care what my property looks like to someone else. If I tried to do this my first year I know my wife wouldn't have been okay with it. But after a winter of hand carrying wood all that way, she was all for it. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Sep 12, 2016)

Lcback said:


> This is why I can't live in the sub-urbs. I did for 3 years and went nuts. I want to do what I want in my own property with no regard to noise, or looks.
> Thankfully most everyone who lives on our street feels the same way. It certainly makes for some weird weekends though. Gun shots and fire works at 2AM from some of the neighbors, and no one says word. They certainly don't complain about wood stacks, my chainsaw or gun shots during normal hours.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Amen.  I simply can't do it.  I can't see any of my neighbors and I can't imagine going back to a condo or neighborhood.  Want to build a shed? Do it.  Want to park 10 cars on your front lawn for a bbq?  No problem.  
Want to burn a huge brush pile?  Sure..sounds fun.  
I was attempting to tune a chainsaw at 11pm 2 weeks ago.  No worries.  The coyotes didn't seem to mind.  

I love the country.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 12, 2016)

jscs.moore said:


> So my questions is...are there any wood burners in typical residential neighborhoods that have encountered raised eyebrows from either the wife or the neighbors regarding the amount of wood you have stacked in the yard?? My wide sarcastically said to me the other day..."do you think you're a homesteader now, this is getting ridiculous!"


Sorry to hear that your wife doesn't appreciate your efforts to provide alternative heating options ... Have you ever gone through a storm without electricity?  She will definitely appreciate the heat then....  You could come up with a plan to screen it from the rest of the yard with another partial fence line or shrubs.  Are the fences between yards privacy fences?

As to the neighbour with the bamboo and koi, to each his own.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I'm more of a fan of Frank Lloyd Wright who tended to use indigenous materials and the natural features of the area...  Don't think Pennsylvania tends to bamboo and koi


----------



## Ashful (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone here with large piles of wood on suburban lots concerned with the liability of kids climbing on or around those stacks?  I'm young enough to remember the appeal of climbing on "stuff", and old enough to be terrified of a neighbor kid getting hurt by a tumbling aisle of wood.

There are only four kids within a half mile of my wood piles, and two of them are my own.  All four have been instructed on the dangers of playing on wood stacks, and we make sure they stay away from that part of the property.


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2016)

Look on the bright side.  By spring time you will only have half the amount left....


----------



## Ashful (Sep 12, 2016)

Jags said:


> Look on the bright side.  By spring time you will only have half the amount left....


Kids, or wood?


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Kids, or wood?


I depends on which ones are more properly seasoned.


----------



## iron (Sep 12, 2016)

i, too, have about 9-10 cords on 1/4 acre in a suburb. it's consumed a good deal of my currently awkward yard (i will reorg the yard in a year or two, including a few wood sheds). 

half of the wood follows a fenceline under some trees. the other half occupies an old basketball court that is lumpy and going to be removed.


----------



## jscs.moore (Sep 12, 2016)

dafattkidd said:


> View attachment 183753
> View attachment 183754
> View attachment 183755
> View attachment 183756
> ...


OMG!...I was feeling a little guilty about all the wood I have stacked until I saw these photos! Wow, more power to you brother...it's your home, do what you want Looks great to me!


----------



## Poindexter (Sep 12, 2016)

dafattkidd said:


> I'm very curious to see what ten cords looks like on .25 acre. Can you post a picture of this incredible feat?



See posts 123 and 125 in this thread, each 8 foot module holds right at one green cord...

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/experimental-passive-solar-wood-kilns.149388/page-5


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 13, 2016)

As long as your stacks aren't a fire hazard or at risk of toppling onto their property, your firewood isn't hurting your neighbors any, regardless of what they think about how it looks.

The wife is the one you need to negotiate with, as she actually has a legitimate say in the use of your property, in addition to the general need to maintain familial harmony. It sounds like her yard went from empty to having most of a side occupied by firewood she doesn't care for in a relatively short time. An occasional gift or nice dinner out with some of the money you save burning wood might help, as should some quality time spent enjoying a cozy fire once winter rolls around. 

Do you have a specific amount of wood you're shooting for? If somebody asks if you have enough wood and you explain that you always want to be at least 1 year ahead so your wood is properly seasoned, which among other benefits helps minimize the smoke you make, and you burn X-cords per year, that answers the question pretty authoritatively without being antagonistic.


----------



## jscs.moore (Sep 13, 2016)

iamlucky13 said:


> As long as your stacks aren't a fire hazard or at risk of toppling onto their property, your firewood isn't hurting your neighbors any, regardless of what they think about how it looks.
> 
> The wife is the one you need to negotiate with, as she actually has a legitimate say in the use of your property, in addition to the general need to maintain familial harmony. It sounds like her yard went from empty to having most of a side occupied by firewood she doesn't care for in a relatively short time. An occasional gift or nice dinner out with some of the money you save burning wood might help, as should some quality time spent enjoying a cozy fire once winter rolls around.
> 
> Do you have a specific amount of wood you're shooting for? If somebody asks if you have enough wood and you explain that you always want to be at least 1 year ahead so your wood is properly seasoned, which among other benefits helps minimize the smoke you make, and you burn X-cords per year, that answers the question pretty authoritatively without being antagonistic.


Thanks for the feedback! My stacks are very neat and run down the fence line in a single row on 8ft black tubular steel wood racks. In terms of taking up actual space in the yard...they really don't because they only occupy about a 20" inch wide strip running down the fence line. For my wife it's not an issue of losing yard space...I think it's more about the look of the yard. We live in a 2000sq ft Center Hall Colonial in a very nice tree lined subdivision, so in her mind I don't think all the stacked firewood fits her vision of what our yard should look like? She wouldn't come out and say it, but she probably thinks 4 cords of wood stacked in the back yard is for hillbilly's and doomsday preppers But I think the wood looks very neat, orderly and beautiful, so it stays! I also know the after the first major blizzard of the winter, when we have lost power...she will appreciate all the wood heat sitting in the yard


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Sep 13, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Anyone here with large piles of wood on suburban lots concerned with the liability of kids climbing on or around those stacks?  I'm young enough to remember the appeal of climbing on "stuff", and old enough to be terrified of a neighbor kid getting hurt by a tumbling aisle of wood.
> 
> There are only four kids within a half mile of my wood piles, and two of them are my own.  All four have been instructed on the dangers of playing on wood stacks, and we make sure they stay away from that part of the property.


It varies by state but we deal with liability concerns regularly as we are large landowners, who also own a road.  You can't prevent everything but protect yourself by putting up clear signage as to the dangers, verbally instructing the kids along with their parents to stay away and why, and don't charge admission to be on your property.  Make sure a reasonable person would say that your wood is stacked 'safely' and poses no clear danger.  I would also look into liability on your homeowners insurance and what it covers regarding accidents and land use.   Finally, I would look into what the rules in your area are on fences required around pools and build one accordingly around your wood area.  The wife may like the way that looks better too.

I know it sounds like a lot but just some ideas to be aware of.


----------



## blades (Sep 13, 2016)

All depends on your municipal codes- all it takes is one neighbor or some other a..... making a complaint and then H to pay . I know Just went through that and I had close to 40 cord on my place. All neatly stacked and no weedsor such growing around it. Don't know whose nose was in my business and it is in excess of 120 yards to any neighbor in 270 degrees no one behind me as I am on the edge of a conservatory. What really grinds my bones is all the c...  the city tossed at me yet every one else in the area is also breaking all their arbitrary rules.   Maybe when I told them that if I got rid of my wood heat and brought in 5 ton of coal they had some second thoughts  ( no codes on coal,  I looked it up, )  Oh, I still have at minimum 30 cord ( 128 cf ea) on my 3/4 acre lot and around 12 more at my shop css + a couple more to be processed yet.  Yes I have a conventional gas furnace just dislike paying the inflated charges from the power company.  Sure would be nice to have a low speed generator powered by a Sterling type engine to cut the electric down to size as well. bonus on that would be domestic hot water. Yep, can't have an owb either but I could likely bend that ruling some as technically it would not be a owb in the classical sense. The joys of living in populated areas, Eh?   I am not running a selling operation either.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have 2 small kids...ages 2 and 4.  I tell them not to play on the stacks.  If they disobey and get hurt,,,then that was a hard lesson for them.  Such is life.


iamlucky13 said:


> As long as your stacks aren't a fire hazard or at risk of toppling onto their property, your firewood isn't hurting your neighbors any, regardless of what they think about how it looks.
> 
> The wife is the one you need to negotiate with, as she actually has a legitimate say in the use of your property, in addition to the general need to maintain familial harmony. It sounds like her yard went from empty to having most of a side occupied by firewood she doesn't care for in a relatively short time. An occasional gift or nice dinner out with some of the money you save burning wood might help, as should some quality time spent enjoying a cozy fire once winter rolls around.
> 
> Do you have a specific amount of wood you're shooting for? If somebody asks if you have enough wood and you explain that you always want to be at least 1 year ahead so your wood is properly seasoned, which among other benefits helps minimize the smoke you make, and you burn X-cords per year, that answers the question pretty authoritatively without being antagonistic.



When I'm thinking about doing something that dramatically changes the look of our property, I run it by my wife and we talk it out.  She doesn't have much 'vision' for what property should look like (her words), so I take it on myself.  She trusts me and that is that.  
If she wants something to change, she has 2 arms and 2 legs and she can change it herself.  I love and care for my wife in every way, but I do not coddle her as if she were inferior or a child.  Neither of us walk on eggshells or buy each other off with anything.  We love it that way.  We have a super strong marriage.

Equality is needed in marriage.  But that doesn't mean everyone has equal say in every single issue, regardless of expertise. That'll drive ya both nuts.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 13, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> When I'm thinking about doing something that dramatically changes the look of our property, I run it by my wife and we talk it out.  She doesn't have much 'vision' for what property should look like (her words), so I take it on myself.



I could repaint the whole house, and I guarantee my wife won't notice for at least 2 weeks.  Heck, I planted a new tree that she drives right past in the front garden this spring, and it took her a month to notice that.


----------



## BigFir (Sep 13, 2016)

jscs.moore said:


> Hey guys...I'm just going into my second burning season so I'm still a newbie. But have learned a great deal on this site about getting ahead with seasoned wood. I live in a single family home in a suburban like residential neighborhood where everyone has about a 3rd of an acre lot. I now have about four cords stacked in our back yard running down the fence line. I think my wife is a little annoyed at the amount of wood I now have stacked in the yard, so are some of the neighbors It seems most of the posters on this site who have tons of wood stacked live in more rural settings...at least that the impression I get from many of the photos. So my questions is...are there any wood burners in typical residential neighborhoods that have encountered raised eyebrows from either the wife or the neighbors regarding the amount of wood you have stacked in the yard?? My* wide* sarcastically said to me the other day..."do you think you're a homesteader now, this is getting ridiculous!"



Your wife may be more understanding if you didn't call her wide...... jus sayin....lol


----------



## Dmitry (Sep 13, 2016)

jscs.moore said:


> Thanks guys for all the feedback. I actually do have an HOA in my community but there is nothing written about limitations on firewood. Matter of fact, there are some homes in the neighborhood who have wood inserts and a lot of wood stacked in their yards as well. Granted, this is not the norm but I'm certainly not the first to stack a lot of wood. However, I have tried hard to keep all my wood in neat stacks on 8ft racks. They run down the fence line and I think they look beautiful Of course my wife thinks I'm getting ready for end times What's also interesting is my immediate neighbor who has raised eyebrows and made a few comments like "think you gotta enough wood yet?" has created a crazy type of mixed jungle in his back yard with bamboo, coy pond, vegetable garden, little walkways with little lawn statues hidden in different places and almost no lawn because he's crammed so much other crap back there he can't grow grass It's definitely not my cup of tea, but I would never dream of saying anything to him about it...especially the 20ft bamboo jungle! But he managed to make a few sarcastic comments about my nice looking wood stacks Go figure


Does your neighbor know that bamboo is very invasive. Once it's going to have roots on your property there is no way you can get rid of it.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 14, 2016)

Here's my stack right now. I have one acre and the neighbor on the other side of the fence has 0.5 acres. You don't need a lot of land to store a lot of wood. This is about 12 cords and I have another cord up at the house for immediate burning.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Sep 14, 2016)

That is impressive!  It is visually pleasing and neatly done.  I guess people will always find something to complain about though.


----------



## jscs.moore (Sep 14, 2016)

Highbeam said:


> View attachment 183851
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jscs.moore (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow...that is a beautiful site to behold. I'll stop feeling guilty now about stacking too much wood in my yard


----------



## jscs.moore (Sep 14, 2016)

Highbeam said:


> View attachment 183851
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now those are beautiful wood stacks my friend...a job well done! I'll show your photos to my wife and just say, "you see, I only have four cords, could be worse


----------



## Ashful (Sep 14, 2016)

Do I need to dig up a photo of my lot?  I have 20 cords CSS'd, and another 7 in rounds, at the moment.

This may not help your cause, if your wife believes this is the direction you're headed.


----------



## blades (Sep 15, 2016)

This is my main stack-  neigborhood complainer called this a fire hazard-


----------



## Lcback (Sep 15, 2016)

blades said:


> This is my main stack-  neigborhood complainer called this a fire hazard-


That is impressively long. I have a hard time keeping my stacks from drooping the longer they get. 
Good work sir. 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## snavematt (Sep 15, 2016)

I can't say Im in a residential neighborhood, so I can really do as I please, to an extent, heres mine, looks less than it is, built the wood shed, its 12wx5 deep, 8'high in the front, 4' high in the back


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 15, 2016)

blades said:


> This is my main stack-  neigborhood complainer called this a fire hazard-



A fire hazard. Well you certainly do hope to burn it but it's not like a pile of 1000 full jerry cans of gasoline. I would worry more about a large propane tank in the event of a fire.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 15, 2016)

blades said:


> This is my main stack-  neigborhood complainer called this a fire hazard-



I see more fire hazards growing up over the top of yours. Seriously, every summer there's homes destroyed when brush fires spread via vegetation close to the house in dry climates. I can't think of any houses I've heard of destroyed because they kept a stack of firewood nearby.



Highbeam said:


> A fire hazard. Well you certainly do hope to burn it but it's not like a pile of 1000 full jerry cans of gasoline. I would worry more about a large propane tank in the event of a fire.



There was a very nasty house fire last year in my hometown - three people died, if I remember right - when a fire that started out quietly overnight apparently found some propane tanks kept on the porch or right up against the house.

Propane tanks are hardly ticking time bombs, but if caught in a growing fire with plenty of fuel, I don't think they can vent fast enough to control their pressure. Even the best case if they don't burst is that they help feed a fire. Potential accelerants like propane tanks, gas tanks, vehicle fuel, paint, etc, are why attached garages are required to have extra thick sheet rock and a fire-rated door, so you can store such things behind enough protection to give you time to escape if they're involved in a fire.


----------



## HItz (Sep 15, 2016)

I live on I think 0.2 acre and I have about 8 cords - 4.5 of which are in a shed. Wife doesn't really approve of the piles of wood, but she really likes the toasty living room in the winter.


----------



## tsquini (Sep 15, 2016)

If you have to ask that question you do not have enough.


----------



## StihlKicking (Sep 16, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Amen.  I simply can't do it.  I can't see any of my neighbors and I can't imagine going back to a condo or neighborhood.  Want to build a shed? Do it.  Want to park 10 cars on your front lawn for a bbq?  No problem.
> Want to burn a huge brush pile?  Sure..sounds fun.
> I was attempting to tune a chainsaw at 11pm 2 weeks ago.  No worries.  The coyotes didn't seem to mind.
> 
> I love the country.





Me too, no neighbors here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman47 (Sep 18, 2016)

I am on about 1/3 acre and when one neighbor noticed I was out in the back yard splitting he walked over and handed me a couple of wedges and a go-devil maul. I knew he had piled wood along our shared fence a couple of years back so I asked him if he didn't need to keep those tools but he told me his wife made him convert the fireplace to a gas burner and he didn't expect to ever be allowed to go back. I am sure other neighbors have noticed my growing piles but he is the only one that has mentioned anything.


----------



## StihlKicking (Sep 18, 2016)

Oldman47 said:


> I am on about 1/3 acre and when one neighbor noticed I was out in the back yard splitting he walked over and handed me a couple of wedges and a go-devil maul. I knew he had piled wood along our shared fence a couple of years back so I asked him if he didn't need to keep those tools but he told me his wife made him convert the fireplace to a gas burner and he didn't expect to ever be allowed to go back. I am sure other neighbors have noticed my growing piles but he is the only one that has mentioned anything.



We should observe a moment of silence for your neighbor, poor guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful (Sep 18, 2016)

snavematt said:


> heres mine, looks less than it is


Maybe it was cold?


----------



## bad news (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone who complains about a man's firewood is welcome to pay his heating bill.


----------

